# MiMi is



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

going to be a mummy  Kittens due end of November/beginning December :thumbsup:
MiMi and Gracie enjoying lunch


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay, congratulations MiMi (and you too Lynn  )


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Congratulations  Time to get the knitting needles out again


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww congrats Lynn . Doesn't seem five mins since she was a mitten kitten


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic :thumbsup:

What colours can we expect to see?

meezer babies woohoo!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MollyMilo said:


> Fantastic :thumbsup:
> 
> What colours can we expect to see?
> 
> meezer babies woohoo!


Blue and seal, possibly chocolate and lilac too


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Blue and seal, possibly chocolate and lilac too


That's everything!!! Oh I'm excited to see these little cuties :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Wonderful news.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope all goes well, fingers are tightly crossed here for you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations on the sound of pitter patter paws due.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

congrats lynn hope all goes well


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww more kittens to coo over 
that is great news congratulations,


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing he babies :thumbup:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Ooh how exciting! Can't wait to see Mimi's beautiful babies.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Everything crossed xx xx xx

Mont too xx xx xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulation   x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

YAY MiMi mummy to be :thumbup: congrats Lynn can't wait to see mezzer babies


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations Lynn, hope all goes well x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations Lynn and of course MiMi. 
I bet you can't wait for the sound of tiny feet pattering about. 

Viv xx


----------

